
Why Would Google Release an iPhone-Only Group Messaging App? - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_would_google_release_an_iphone-only_group_mess.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d9000885c1c56a1%2C0
======
phlux
Because this is an affront to Beluga, not so much a mobile play - this is a
social play.

Though I think that the marketing on it is a little week "Where the party
at?!"

~~~
rwwmike
How do you mean?

~~~
phlux
Group txt is not about mobile as much as it is social. It is social activity
that is enabled by mobile - the data you get from it is more informative about
how groups communicate.

Beluga being bought by FB shows that enabling that group communication via
enhancing the txting experience is important to further enabling social
interactions.

Google may or may not have a new social play, but if it does - and it lacks
tools that allow more fluid communication amongst social groups, then it will
fail. This indicates that they may be paying attention that the single most
important aspect of social nets is providing communication tools over the
varied mediums we all now take for granted.

You simply _expect_ to be able to share pics, video, text files etc with
whomever you want. And if your relegated to serial communications -- you will
innately know that is a limitation and will be less inclined to utilize that
service heavily.

This is key to any hopes of scaling any social offerings.

